# Cosworth=magic?



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

Rumor has it that the next S3 will have a 280hp 3.2L six cylinder. This will probably be the same 3.2L VR6 (am I right about the R? VW didn´t say so in the official press release on the Taureg) that will make 220hp in the Taureg. 
My question is how can Cosworth (assuming they´re the new brawn in Audi´s S division) massage another 60hp out of the same VR6 and still keep it naturally aspirated? Cams, pulleys, pistons, springs, software, exhaust, intake, etc. can only do so much-20 or 30 hp max I would think? Where´s the rest coming from?
AMG gets 354 from the C32´s 3.2L six so I´m dreaming about that...
Also, if VW is talking about putting the W8 in the Golf V chassis. Why couldn´t Audi shoehorn a 2.9 twin turbo (from the current A4 3.0) into the same S3 chassis? The W8 is longitundinal in the Passat and it´ll be transverse in the Golf, Audi could do the same for the longitudinal 2.9 (rumored to be in the next A6) and put it transverse in the S3.
Any comments?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Cosworth=magic? (colecash)*

I think it might involve some bavarian magic. lol
I really dont know how they will squeeze that much extra hp. But Ford's SVT division doesnt have a problem doing it to their own engines. So Im guessing it will be a walk in the park for VW.


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Cosworth=magic? (colecash)*

the 3.2 amg engine make's a lot of HP but it is supercharged.(I like that) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Cosworth=magic? (vrsix_)*

Remember that the size of the VR6 is very small compared to the audi V6, but if they CAN fit a W8 then I would guess they could fit a 2.9 V6 TT, but I really haven't heard about a TT V6 anymore, the next S4 will be V8 powered and supposedly the RS4 will be a turbo V8. 
It would be cheaper to put the VR63.2 that will go into all the VW's into the S3 than built an engine specifically for it. 
I heard that it will be a low pressure turbo setup in a VR6 but if BMW got 330 out of a 3.2lt inline 6, cosworth could built a 280hp VR6 without turbos or supercharger, we just don't know if that engine would be too expensive to design and built compared to just trowing a turbo on the next VR6.


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Cosworth=magic? (Giancarlo)*

Giancarlo,
Fantastic. An S3 with a turbo, even if it only is one, means huge tuning posibilities. I wish folks around here would dig up more on the next A3/S3. I´ve heard it will be in the US in late 2003 as a 2004 model, with the S3 a year later. Does that mean that Europe will be getting it at the end of 2002? 
If the S3 will be a 3.2L VR6 with a turbo does that mean that companies like APR will develop a Stage III upgrade for the NA A3 VR6 or the 2.0T? I would think both would be about the same price since a new manifold would have to be developed for both to handle a big turbo. Any thoughts?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Cosworth=magic? (colecash)*

The next A3 should be here VERY soon, if not by the end of this year definetly by middle of net year. The TT should get a makeover by the end of this year too, but not too many news have been leaking out of Audi.
Companies like APR will always do big HP kits for the VW/Audi engines no matter what engine they put on.


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Cosworth=magic? (Giancarlo)*

I´m living in Spain at the moment and it´s frustrating trying to pick out the Audi rumors out of the car mags. 
European Car has said that the madeover TT will get serious engine upgrades to compete with the M Coupe and Roadster I imagine. I´ve also heard that the 2.0T will make it´s debut in the TT. EC also said something about a 265hp version of the 1.8T as well.
Giancarlo, any links to pics of the next A3? Other than the ones that most of us have seen?


----------



## colecash (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Cosworth=magic? (colecash)*

Giancarlo,
Do you think APR´d really invest in two complete Stage III kits for one car? I think that might be kinda expensive...
I´m thinking they´ll either choose the 3.2 VR6 or the 2.0T in the next A3. I imagine it´d depend on which engine was actually designed to handle forced induction, in that case the 2.0T? Or maybe VW will use the 2.0 that´s currently in the new A4 here in Europe and just tack on a turbo. Would either engine with a turbo be as reliable as the 1.8T has been then? Where´s a fortune teller when I need one?


----------

